# (((((((HiPPie CAMO)))))))



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

George (gkk12856) & I are teaming up with a tye dye specialist & partner to bring an old pattern to new life called Hippie Camo. We wanted to use colors that would blend as a camo pattern for hunting using tie dye. We have been working on this for quite awhile to get the look that we want & we believe we have found it. We are in the beginning stages of this & plan to have pants, shirts, hats, etc... We believe that this will be a very neat adventure, so those of who love this kind of stuff, we are gearing up! This will also be great for casual wear!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Looks KWEL!


----------



## Gates (Feb 24, 2007)

*Nice*

I am no stinking Hippie, but I want some....


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Gates said:


> I am no stinking Hippie, but I want some....


I'm no hippie either! LOL!! The name kind of goes with the tie dye era......


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

If you & George are involved, all I can say is "QUALITY!" PM me when you get it all set...Need some for October Deer Camp! FAR OUT MAN!


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm lovin it!:shade:


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

I thought that we were going to see a "different" leaf pattern.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Cool man!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

I need some brown toned stuff!!!!!!


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

im not a hippie , but i look like one LOL

i think ill have to try some of this :smoke:


----------



## Paul H (Apr 2, 2009)

I am a hippie... and i really want some


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

*Camo*

Thanks Ray for the intro............

I have hunted and harvested using this camo on a spot and stalk mulie hunt during the rut! Everyone needs to experience this style of hunting, it's a physical challenge but very rewarding when everything comes together. 

First off this camo pattern idea came from a guy in Wyoming who used to make them privately for people. I have tried to get him commercially involved to produce tie dye camo but he had no interest in our venture. 

Our camo is individually dyed in the states which causes some challenges of waste disposal. We went beyond our means to find a partner / manufacturer that can and does safely recycle the waste water for conservation. We plan to offer T-Shirts, long sleeve shirts, cargo style pants, hoodies, etc. all made with 100% cotton. 

Short version on a long hunt on my mulie hunt, I was able to anticipate this buck's movement based on 3 prior days of glassing him so as I got into position expecting his approach and as I looked up there he was at 110 yards. This guy was coming straight at me head up, head down, head swinging, in full rut! As he was passing a Juniper tree I drew and waited for him to show himself. As he came around he was looking right at me but was not able to see me and I attribute this to the camo, the break up is truely amazing in all terrains. I shot him at 10 yards, he never saw me.

Ray is the lead guy here so please expect additional posts and comments regarding our Hippie Camo project. Thanks.

George


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

cordini said:


> If you & George are involved, all I can say is "QUALITY!" PM me when you get it all set...Need some for October Deer Camp! FAR OUT MAN!


Thanks Cordell...........We'll have some camo for you, so you can show it off at deer camp!!

George


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

once again...BROWN TONES!!!!!!


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay, Okay! Now where are my Ram grips for the SR-71!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Rattler said:


> once again...BROWN TONES!!!!!!


You might be well surprised what we have up our sleeves!


----------



## cajun blake (Sep 29, 2006)

awesome stuff Ray and George ...... that dog will hunt brothers !!!

i like it and would gladly wear that camo 

will match all the other Tye-dyes and Grateful Dead stuff I have/wear


----------



## lost american (Nov 21, 2002)

looks cool is it made out of henf...


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

cajun blake said:


> awesome stuff Ray and George ...... that dog will hunt brothers !!!
> 
> i like it and would gladly wear that camo
> 
> will match all the other Tye-dyes and Grateful Dead stuff I have/wear


Thanks Cajun...........As you and Ray state this camo can be worn as casual clothing, it's not just for hunting. We're working to finalize pricing and hope to post more info shortly.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

:hippie: whoa dude cosmic


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

gkonduris said:


> Okay, Okay! Now where are my Ram grips for the SR-71!


Yours are the first ones to be out when I get a grip to go off of!


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

If you do some long sleeves I will dam sure buy some that is some cool arse CAMO. PM me for some prices and pics of long sleeve w/ pocket of course.

Paul Coleman


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey George that sure looks like New Mexico in January, If that is true what unit? that is a good mulie


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

want....no scratch that NEED some of this hippy camo!!
looks great


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

wirenut583 said:


> Hey George that sure looks like New Mexico in January, If that is true what unit? that is a good mulie


Go eye! We hunt unit 21 in January, close to Winston, NM..........


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Ab_bow_hunter said:


> want....no scratch that NEED some of this hippy camo!!
> looks great


That's what we like to hear!


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I'm no hippie either! LOL!! The name kind of goes with the tie dye era......


Oh, yes you are!:shade:


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

can't wait for prices


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice looking camo. Jerry Garcia would be proud.......:teeth:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey George,
I just noticed that you were wearing a lucky TAT logo hat on your hunt! Everybody should have one!:shade:


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Yep, it's a great hat.......Get lots of compliments.

The logo is embroidered but can't remember the stitch count..........


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

BowKil said:


> Nice looking camo. Jerry Garcia would be proud.......:teeth:


Nugent will like it too!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

:teeth::shade:


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

You have to come out with a new pattern for folks who hunt in feed lots. The pattern will have to be repetitive and look like cow patties.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Dave Nowlin said:


> You have to come out with a new pattern for folks who hunt in feed lots. The pattern will have to be repetitive and look like cow patties.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


I can see Mr. Nowlin sportin some HiPPie Camo!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Dave Nowlin said:


> You have to come out with a new pattern for folks who hunt in feed lots. The pattern will have to be repetitive and look like cow patties.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


ones with mushrooms in them so it would be REAL HIPPIE camo!


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Don't forget about the big boys. I need a 4x or 5x.

Thanks


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Now that's what I'm talking about! Hippie Camo is da Bum Diggity of todays camo wear!!!!! Now the question is, when can I get my hands on some of this stuff?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

ES21 said:


> Don't forget about the big boys. I need a 4x or 5x.
> 
> Thanks


The big boys will not be forgotten!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Takeum said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about! Hippie Camo is da Bum Diggity of todays camo wear!!!!! Now the question is, when can I get my hands on some of this stuff?


George & I will be discussing operational issues today while on a boat doing a little fishing. George will be catching the big fish while I catch the :set1_fishing:


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> George & I will be discussing operational issues today while on a boat doing a little fishing. George will be catching the big fish while I catch the :set1_fishing:


Well we didn't do so well fishing today but we did care of business! :shade:


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> The big boys will not be forgotten!


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Far Out!*

Looks Good. The chem. classes at the school where I teach do tie dyes as a fund raiser. I had them try to make a camo tee for me. It came out ok, but not as good as yours. Nice work.


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

buckmark1 said:


> Looks Good. The chem. classes at the school where I teach do tie dyes as a fund raiser. I had them try to make a camo tee for me. It came out ok, but not as good as yours. Nice work.


Thanks............It took several several attempts to come up with a color combination and a tie dye pattern that would work for hunting and still be appealing for casual wear.

George


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

HiPPie


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Avatar for George!


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Ray for the avatar...........It looks great!:thumbs_up

George


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

I'fn ya'll don't quit that spinning around and around, you'll get dizzy and fall down and barf. That ain't a pretty sight.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Dave Nowlin said:


> I'fn ya'll don't quit that spinning around and around, you'll get dizzy and fall down and barf. That ain't a pretty sight.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Hey Ray, I think Dave has given me an idea..........We can wear our Hippie camo and then hypnotize the critters with our avators!


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

I think Ray baby already got dizzy and fell down for a long nights sleep.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

gkonduris said:


> Go eye! We hunt unit 21 in January, close to Winston, NM..........


I live some 80 miles south of there and hunted about 35 miles west last year. Good dear in the area that is for sure. Are You coming back this year?


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm diggin it, nice stuff!


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm a hippie. I really like the looks of this product.


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

wirenut583 said:


> I live some 80 miles south of there and hunted about 35 miles west last year. Good dear in the area that is for sure. Are You coming back this year?


Yes, we have a group that comes back every year for this hunt. We stay for about a week. Couple guys from Wisconsin, NM and I drive down from Idaho.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

It is great to hear the positive feedback. We appreciate it! We are very excited to get the ball rolling!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

bttt


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Can't wait.....any....more.....NEED Hippie Camo.....SOON! :hairy:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

cordini said:


> Can't wait.....any....more.....NEED Hippie Camo.....SOON! :hairy:


George & I got alot of stuff accomplished today. We are very excited about some of our ideas & we are moving forward as fast as we can! What size are you anyways? You can pm me if you want too.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

HiPPie Camo TTT!~:shade:


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Lookin' forward to seeing everything!!


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

That stuff looks pretty awsome.


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

Can Bald guys be a Hippie? Count me in Ray and George! Looks awesome..


----------



## shaftgiver09 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Please email me.*

I am all about the HIPPIE CAMO!!! I want to be part of your Pro Staff. Is there any opportunities with your company say for a guy living Arkansas who will be in the woods for 31 days straight in October. [email protected]


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Maybee-R said:


> Can Bald guys be a Hippie? Count me in Ray and George! Looks awesome..


You're in bro!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

shaftgiver09 said:


> I am all about the HIPPIE CAMO!!! I want to be part of your Pro Staff. Is there any opportunities with your company say for a guy living Arkansas who will be in the woods for 31 days straight in October. [email protected]



We have not discussed Pro Staff opportunities, but we will!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Man, we are pumped for what else we plan to use this pattern on!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Wouldn't happen to be a Late 60's VW van.....Called the "Hippie Blind"....You know, park it in the woods for a place to hunt & crash....Open the window for your shot....LOL!! :hippie:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

cordini said:


> Wouldn't happen to be a Late 60's VW van.....Called the "Hippie Blind"....You know, park it in the woods for a place to hunt & crash....Open the window for your shot....LOL!! :hippie:


Back in the day George would use his VW bug, 4 foot wide Afro, & HiPPie Camo as a HiPPie blind!:jam:


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Back in the day George would use his VW bug, 4 foot wide Afro, & HiPPie Camo as a HiPPie blind!:jam:


Hey, quite telling lies!!


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm waiting for the Cheech and Chong Signature Series. :hippie: 

Put me down for some. I still have some hair ties around here somewhere.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

gkonduris said:


> Yes, we have a group that comes back every year for this hunt. We stay for about a week. Couple guys from Wisconsin, NM and I drive down from Idaho.


 Well I hope you are treated well while in this great state. Now for the Camo I could use (2) LONG SLEEVE LARGE T shirt when you guys start selling.Just pm me wiht the info and paypal account and we will be on our way. By the way any Mule deer T shirts or just the ol whitetails?


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Hell we are old hippies and think that camo is AWESOME! Looks like I need to send more money to my man Ray. Thats wicked cool man!


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Maybee-R said:


> Can Bald guys be a Hippie? Count me in Ray and George! Looks awesome..



Rick

You know bald is hippie. Just look at me

Ray

What is the chance of getting some hemp clothing done? May be a little more expensive but the stuff is extremely stong. I have some hemp socks that just wont wear out and a sweatshirt that is the warmest EVER!


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

I love it! when is going to be released?


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

wirenut583 said:


> Well I hope you are treated well while in this great state. Now for the Camo I could use (2) LONG SLEEVE LARGE T shirt when you guys start selling.Just pm me wiht the info and paypal account and we will be on our way. By the way any Mule deer T shirts or just the ol whitetails?


I used to live in Ruidoso for 4 years, loved that area. You're 3 hours from an airport and it just got to be too much flying all day then driving 3 hours to get home. I was flying about 75K miles those days. Great people in NM, we still have many friends there and visit them throughout the year. 

We are developing colors to have more brown tones and should have samples in a couple weeks. We are working to finalize everything this month. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

DOAGuide said:


> Rick
> 
> You know bald is hippie. Just look at me
> 
> ...


That is something we can look into as we expand.


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

jdduffy said:


> I love it! when is going to be released?


and prices?? can't wait!!!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

bagel77 said:


> and prices?? can't wait!!!!


No prices yet. We are still getting everything in order.


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> No prices yet. We are still getting everything in order.


Well hurry up dang it. Us old hippies need some new duds to wear for hunting season.:darkbeer:


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

any chance of a pair of bib-all's or failing that a pair of cover-all's??


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Ab_bow_hunter said:


> any chance of a pair of bib-all's or failing that a pair of cover-all's??


No bibs or coveralls, sorry!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

DOAGuide said:


> Well hurry up dang it. Us old hippies need some new duds to wear for hunting season.:darkbeer:


We are going as fast as we can bro!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Just like a good wine, Hippie Camo takes time....We are looking forward to the plethera of offerings from Ray & George!!! "Hey Man, give me some skin!"


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

cordini said:


> Just like a good wine, Hippie Camo takes time....We are looking forward to the plethera of offerings from Ray & George!!! "Hey Man, give me some skin!"


We are doing our best!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## bushcraftbrandon (Feb 11, 2009)

i like pot. does that mean im a hippie? lol. love the camo.
:darkbeer:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

reptilia said:


> i like pot. does that mean im a hippie? lol. love the camo.
> :darkbeer:


I'm not in to drugs & I still love this style!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

HiPPie CAMO TTT!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Hippie! Hippie! Hippie! Hippie! :shade:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks HiPPie!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

A little zip for the "Hip"....George, where you at partner? I know, busy as usual out on the road, again! Hey wait, new idea for a song....:shade:


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

So, was that George we saw @ the 40th Anniversary of Woodstock last weekend sporting some new "Hippie Camo" ?? J/K George! Or should I say Hipster!! 46 days to Muley Camp....Go Hippie!!


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

any prices, sizes, styles yet.....really looking forward to it


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

cordini said:


> So, was that George we saw @ the 40th Anniversary of Woodstock last weekend sporting some new "Hippie Camo" ?? J/K George! Or should I say Hipster!! 46 days to Muley Camp....Go Hippie!!


Hey Cordini............I'll be on the road again tomorrow for about a week and back just in time for the season opener on Elk! My monster bull is going to get so dizzy looking at the HiPPie camo he won't know what hit him! 

We're working on rounding off the selection and decided to add cargo shorts to the mix. We're also doing some brown colors which a sample will be coming your way bro! But, we're still looking 2 - 3 weeks out for the intro, not in time for the season but we need to set this up right or we'll fall on our arse in a mud puddle at Woodstock.


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

bagel77 said:


> any prices, sizes, styles yet.....really looking forward to it


We're in the process of producing a run which will help finalize some cost factors and should have pricing and clothing available in 2 - 3 weeks. Sorry could not be more specific but their is certain protocol we need to follow with our manufacturer. Thank you for your interest.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

*Hippie puddles*

Hey George! Good to hear from ya! Yeah, we don't need any puddles....Take your time & do it up the right way!! Good luck on the Elk hunt....Maybe you won't even need your bow! Just let 'em get dizzy & walk up & slap him on the nose! LOL! Speaking of which, you should shoot me a PM with your e-mail....I've got this video of a moose walking up & touching her nose on the tip of a broadhead....Guy must have had some Hippie Prototype on!! :elch:


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

cordini said:


> Hey George! Good to hear from ya! Yeah, we don't need any puddles....Take your time & do it up the right way!! Good luck on the Elk hunt....Maybe you won't even need your bow! Just let 'em get dizzy & walk up & slap him on the nose! LOL! Speaking of which, you should shoot me a PM with your e-mail....I've got this video of a moose walking up & touching her nose on the tip of a broadhead....Guy must have had some Hippie Prototype on!! :elch:


PM sent..........can't wait to see this video.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

cordini said:


> Hey George! Good to hear from ya! Yeah, we don't need any puddles....Take your time & do it up the right way!! Good luck on the Elk hunt....Maybe you won't even need your bow! Just let 'em get dizzy & walk up & slap him on the nose! LOL! Speaking of which, you should shoot me a PM with your e-mail....I've got this video of a moose walking up & touching her nose on the tip of a broadhead....Guy must have had some Hippie Prototype on!! :elch:


To get that close it had to be HiPPie CAMO & it was probably George in the vid!:wink:


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Go Hippie!!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Zip for the Hip!!


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Cordini.............Ray and I have been very busy and with BIG expectations I went and bought a HiPPie CamoMobile. It's a car not a van and goes pretty fast.:moped_mazeguy: I just hope I make it home without blowing the engine.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

I hope it wasn't used in a Cheech & Chong movie......:car:


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

cordini said:


> I hope it wasn't used in a Cheech & Chong movie......:car:


:angel::angel::angel::darkbeer:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

cordini said:


> I hope it wasn't used in a Cheech & Chong movie......:car:


Cheech & Chong could only DREAM of having the HiPPiE CAMO mobile.:darkbeer:


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

HC Archery said:


> *Effective.....
> 
> but easy on the pictures.... distorting a pic can make any camo look much better, ya know?*



HUH??? Doesn't look distorted to me......Maybe you were looking @ Optifade's distorted "Find the Hunter" pic??


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

HC Archery said:


> *Effective.....
> 
> but easy on the pictures.... distorting a pic can make any camo look much better, ya know?*


Wow dude,
we don't appreciate you coming on here making false claims. 
TAT


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

HC Archery said:


> *Effective.....
> 
> but easy on the pictures.... distorting a pic can make any camo look much better, ya know?*


I'm assuming you're referring to the pictures of the hunter in the camo..........These are "photographs" dating back 10 years ago and were scanned for this thread. They may not be the best pictures ever taken but they were never altered. Thought maybe you should know before you embarrass yourself again.


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

Very interested in purchasing from you.
Info on how-to would be great.
Thanks up front!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Spikealot said:


> Very interested in purchasing from you.
> Info on how-to would be great.
> Thanks up front!


Thanks for the interest. I sure wish I had a date for everyone, but things never happen as fast as we want them too. Believe me, we are going all out on this one!
TAT


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Guarantee that when it comes out, "Hippie Camo" will be the coolest thing in camp......Ray & George Rock!!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Hippie! Hippie! Hippie! Hippie! :elch:


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

This is shocking!
I have a customer (who is a fabric designer) who makes this stuff for her bowhunting husband!

I love this idea and had her make me an Autumn outfit.
I haven't gotten it but I know her pattern is just like this 

It works! .... I've seen this stuff in the tree's and in the brush.
Very effective and good idea.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

:dontknow: ......*I guess I was mistaken on what I saw. 
Dog-gone-it..... I am human. LOL

Very cool camo to say the least. Should work in most hunting situations.*

`


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Butternut said:


> This is shocking!
> I have a customer (who is a fabric designer) who makes this stuff for her bowhunting husband!
> 
> I love this idea and had her make me an Autumn outfit.
> ...


You're right the idea has been around and I've had my setup for sometime now. The challenge has been to commercially produce this pattern and safely recycle the waste water. We would like to set some final dates for our roll out but not today:sad:. We'll soon have some brown tone HiPPie Camo to share with you guys.  Thanks.


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

HC Archery said:


> :dontknow: ......*I guess I was mistaken on what I saw.
> Dog-gone-it..... I am human. LOL
> 
> Very cool camo to say the least. Should work in most hunting situations.*
> ...


Thanks HC, we're all human..........as my wife reminds every day!


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

gkonduris said:


> Thanks HC, we're all human..........as my wife reminds every day!


*LOL. Maybe not everyday for me...... but...... *:embara:

`


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

HC Archery said:


> *LOL. Maybe not everyday for me...... but...... *:embara:
> 
> `


I apologize too bro. Once we get this rolling I will contact you!:wink:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

bttt


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

We are going to have our HiPPie CAMO available as a film to be dipped on bow risers & accessories also. It should be available in about 2 - 3 months & any dippers would be able to purchase the film through our supplier!:darkbeer: We believe it is gonna be a great camo pattern & unique like no other out there on the market!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

SnakeSkin Hippie???


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Paul H said:


> I am a hippie... and i really want some


Me too!!!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Wonder how an SR-71 would look in "Hippie Camo"? Smokin'.....and I'm not just talkin' speed!! HEE-HEE-HEE!!! :cool2:


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

cordini said:


> Wonder how an SR-71 would look in "Hippie Camo"? Smokin'.....and I'm not just talkin' speed!! HEE-HEE-HEE!!! :cool2:


LOL! Good one Cordell...............Hope you have a great holiday weekend.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks G.....Same to you & Ray!! Gotta go do some BH tuning after I hay the yard!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

HiPPie CAMO coming soon!:wink:


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Hippie Soon! Hippie Soon! Hippie Soon! :cheers:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

We plan to have Shirts, hats, doo rags, cargo pants, hoodies, cargo shorts, short shorts for the ladies, spaghetti tank tops for the ladies, etc...:darkbeer:


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Hhhhh-iiiiii-pppppp-pppppp-iiiiiii-eeeeee !!!!!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Getting the apparel line going is a slow process as we plan to have everything made to our specs, cuts, & style & will have the HiPPie CAMO label. The HiPPie CAMO film will be ready before the apparel line. We are about 2 months away for the film to be purchased through Liquid Print.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

All "Hippie" in it's time.....Cannot rush Quality!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Back up!


----------



## kg4cpj (Jul 29, 2004)

*Hippie camo*

Hi is this available yet? I am going on a whitetail hunt in ND and would like to try this camo. Please let me know when this is available, also I think the brown would work good here in Las Vegas NV. Thanks Jayar


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

kg4cpj said:


> Hi is this available yet? I am going on a whitetail hunt in ND and would like to try this camo. Please let me know when this is available, also I think the brown would work good here in Las Vegas NV. Thanks Jayar


I don't believe that we will have anything ready within the next 3-4 months. We are having our own line made & it is taking longer than we expected!
Thanks,
Ray


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

The HiPPie CAMO film is one step closer to being ready. They will be shipping us a hard copy today for approval. We are very excited about our pattern being used as a film for your archery equipment! We believe that it will look like no other pattern out there & will look wickedly sweet on your bow & be a great break up pattern! Check out the news here!
http://www.liquidprintone.com/news.php?id=38


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Man, I cannot wait for you to get this goin! I'm really pumped. Will I be able to get my bow dipped in it anywhere? I think its going to be a great pattern.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

PikeCoBoy4Life said:


> Man, I cannot wait for you to get this goin! I'm really pumped. Will I be able to get my bow dipped in it anywhere? I think its going to be a great pattern.


The film will be available for purchase by your favorite dipper. Be sure to let your dipper know about it & they can buy it directly from Liquid Print One.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

bttt


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

HiPPie CAMO your bow! Coming soon!:thumbs_up


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok I like it but shouldn't it be hemp instead of cotton?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Here are the colors & pattern of the film we are trying to achieve!:darkbeer:
It will look killer on a bow!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

We have approved the hard copy for film. We should be getting a sample roll of film within 2-3 weeks & we will have a few items dipped to see how it looks. If everything meets are approval, then the film will be made & ready for purchase by your favorite dipper!:darkbeer:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Back up!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

one day closer


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

HiPPie TTT


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Our film manufacturer should have a sample roll of film by the end of next week & will dip a few items & send them to us for approval. We are getting closer for the film!

The apparel line is still in the works & I have no conclusive time frame yet.


----------



## TNDEERBOWHUNTER (Sep 9, 2009)

Look even better if your planning them in big sizes.....


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

TNDEERBOWHUNTER said:


> Look even better if your planning them in big sizes.....


We will have up to 4X!:darkbeer:


----------



## TNDEERBOWHUNTER (Sep 9, 2009)

that rocks!!!! count me in


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

TNDEERBOWHUNTER said:


> that rocks!!!! count me in


You got it!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

This is photoshopped, but will give you an idea of what it will look like!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

bumpster for the HiPsTeR!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

I got the second hard copy this last weekend. We are almost there. They just need to get one color corrected now & we will start having the film made!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

My HiPPie CAMO partner scored again this last weekend in Idaho with a 6 x 6 bull during rifle season. Of course he was wearing the HiPPie CAMO & a Tough Antler Tees hat on the hunt! Another successful hunt for George! I will let him tell the story when he gets time. Congrats my friend!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

That camo rocks man! And it will look good next to all my Grateful Dead T's, another plus!!:thumbs_up If you need a bow to test the dipping on I will volunteer mine :wink:

TTT


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

*Hippie Camo*

Back in the day when tye dyeing was in fad (was that the 70's, can't remember) my dad and I tye dyed clothes for hunting all the time, mainly because we couldn't affort store bought camos. That was way before all the new camo patterns anyway but it worked like a charm. I was thinking about giving it a whirl for old time sake but someone beat me to it.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

PikeCoBoy4Life said:


> That camo rocks man! And it will look good next to all my Grateful Dead T's, another plus!!:thumbs_up If you need a bow to test the dipping on I will volunteer mine :wink:
> 
> TTT


We have had alot of volunteers, LOL!! We have got quite a few bows lined up already. Hopefully after we get them dipped, you will like what you see!
TAT


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

goathollow said:


> Back in the day when tye dyeing was in fad (was that the 70's, can't remember) my dad and I tye dyed clothes for hunting all the time, mainly because we couldn't affort store bought camos. That was way before all the new camo patterns anyway but it worked like a charm. I was thinking about giving it a whirl for old time sake but someone beat me to it.


Tye dye has come back strong & is very popular again at this time!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> We have had alot of volunteers, LOL!! We have got quite a few bows lined up already. Hopefully after we get them dipped, you will like what you see!
> TAT


I'm hoping that I will like it, as you can tell from my previous posts I'm a tye dye nut, I even have a tat that has tye dye in it that way I'm always wearing some no matter what, lol. Can't wait to see the results so I can start saving up the scratch needed to have my bow(s) dipped.

TTT for a cool product:thumbs_up


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> I'm hoping that I will like it, as you can tell from my previous posts I'm a tye dye nut, I even have a tat that has tye dye in it that way I'm always wearing some no matter what, lol. Can't wait to see the results so I can start saving up the scratch needed to have my bow(s) dipped.
> 
> TTT for a cool product:thumbs_up


Hey, you changed your name! I got confused there for a minute LOL! Since you are a tye dye nut, this should appeal to you alot. I just wish things would move faster. We have been working on this for a long time & have approved the proof & have had 2 hard copies sent to us & wanted a few changes made & now we just need one color tweaked. The pattern & pattern size is 100% approved!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

btt for the HiP!:wink:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

HiPPie TTT:thumbs_up


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Hey, you changed your name! I got confused there for a minute LOL! Since you are a tye dye nut, this should appeal to you alot. I just wish things would move faster. We have been working on this for a long time & have approved the proof & have had 2 hard copies sent to us & wanted a few changes made & now we just need one color tweaked. The pattern & pattern size is 100% approved!


No worries, good things come to those who wait right?

TTT for a cool pattern!


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

My film supplier told me Hippie Camo will be availible in 1 week. Hope this is right.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Eagle Custom said:


> My film supplier told me Hippie Camo will be availible in 1 week. Hope this is right.


I hope you are right too! I did not speak with anyone from Liquid Print this last week. They are supposed to be getting a sample roll of film & dipping some items to send to us for final approval.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

The sample roll of film is supposed to be in this week. Liquid Print will dip & item & send us & a piece of the film. If we like it. It will be produced right away! If not, then they will make the changes we want & we will go from there. We know what we want & will not settle for anything less!
TAT


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Let's see that "Hippie Camo".....I know Ray & George have had a busy week....Should be fun seeing the new bows they had dipped!!! Go Hippie!


----------



## AM OUTDOORS (Aug 6, 2007)

Attention: "Don't take the brown camo. The brown camo is bad..."

Seriously though, great concept! Blurred without definition. Kind of like a...well, not that I know from experience.

VERY NICE!


----------



## Oregon HG (Mar 22, 2008)

I had a great visit with George and Ray this Thur-Sat when they came to my facility where we dipped a few bows, George and Rays Sunglasses and Georges 6X6 Elk skull in the Hippie Camo! They took alot of pictures as they are excited to get them posted! They left my place this morning 8:30 am to drive up to Washington, so hopefully after they recoup alittle they will have some pics posted! 



cordini said:


> Let's see that "Hippie Camo".....I know Ray & George have had a busy week....Should be fun seeing the new bows they had dipped!!! Go Hippie!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Oregon HG said:


> I had a great visit with George and Ray this Thur-Sat when they came to my facility where we dipped a few bows, George and Rays Sunglasses and Georges 6X6 Elk skull in the Hippie Camo! They took alot of pictures as they are excited to get them posted! They left my place this morning 8:30 am to drive up to Washington, so hopefully after they recoup alittle they will have some pics posted!


We just got back from Mike Coles at Oregon Hydrographics. We had a great time with Mike watching him prep & dip the bows & a bunch of other goodies. We spent the whole day Saturday there getting things dipped in the HiPPie Camo. We got 2 Elite Z28's & a Strother SR71 dipped. We willt pics as soon as I get the cd from my partner George. The pics will be of unassembled bows & once the bows are completed, set up, & tuned by Rick of Maybee Archery we will post more pics. We are very happy with the way the HiPPie Camo turned out! Mike Cole is a great guy & we highly recommend him for your dipping needs!
TAT


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> We just got back from Mike Coles at Oregon Hydrographics. We had a great time with Mike watching him prep & dip the bows & a bunch of other goodies. We spent the whole day Saturday there getting things dipped in the HiPPie Camo. We got 2 Elite Z28's & a Strother SR71 dipped. We willt pics as soon as I get the cd from my partner George. The pics will be of unassembled bows & once the bows are completed, set up, & tuned by Rick of Maybee Archery we will post more pics. We are very happy with the way the HiPPie Camo turned out! Mike Cole is a great guy & we highly recommend him for your dipping needs!
> TAT


man o man o man o man I can'y wait to see it!


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Hippie camo is now availible at Eagle Custom Graphics.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Eagle Custom said:


> Hippie camo is now availible at Eagle Custom Graphics.


Welcome aboard Shawn!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Here are 2 Elite Z28 risers dipped in HiPPie Camo!! There are many camo films on the market, but none as unique as ours. We wanted to stand out from the rest & we believe we have achieved that goal!










Here is George's Elk skull.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is a close up of a Strother SR71. We wanted the film to have the texture of the fabrics in our soon to be t-shirts. You can see that texture in this photo. The pics do not do this film justice as they look so much better in person.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

:drool: that looks great guys!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Very swank!! The pics show up a lot better here....Can't wait to see the final assembled bow pics.....BTW, I think George is a better model than camera man!! J/K George!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

BTW, love the textured look!! Home Run!!


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Wait til you see me with my muscle shirt:mg::mg::mg::embara:



cordini said:


> Very swank!! The pics show up a lot better here....Can't wait to see the final assembled bow pics.....BTW, I think George is a better model than camera man!! J/K George!


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Good looking camo men. I like the texture. I don't know if it looks more like a finger print or wood grain, but I like it. :thumbs_up


----------



## Oregon HG (Mar 22, 2008)

gkonduris said:


> Wait til you see me with my muscle shirt:mg::mg::mg::embara:


Or maybe a picture from your passport!!!!


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Oregon HG said:


> Or maybe a picture from your passport!!!!



Don't you be telling any stories, I'll deny everything!:zip::zip:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

gkonduris said:


> Don't you be telling any stories, I'll deny everything!:zip::zip:


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Looking forward to the rest of the pics ! Gotta be pretty exciting right now....Kinda like a kid waiting for Christmas morning!! :santa:


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

We're hoping to get pictures of an assembled SR71 (fully accessorized) and a Z28 (bow only) by Friday.....The other Z28 will be a little longer since we also dipped the cams along with the accessories.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Man, I can't wait to see them fully assembled, gonna look sweet!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Back up.....:shade:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is a photo of a bow assembled. This is not a pro photo. I will be getting them shot next week at a studio.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

:jaw: thats awesome!:thumbs_up


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

Here are some details on the set up:

~ SR71, 28" DL @ 70 lb limbs

~ Trophy Taker Xtreme FC Angled Slot Arrow Rest

~ Fuse 4 Arrow, 2 piece quiver

~ Ram horn grip by RATTLER! Beautiful finish!

~ Cable/Strings: Crackers specd to SA

~ Stabilizer: SVA w/Doinker technology

~ Release: Scott's Rhino XT

~ Arrows: ACC's 390 Pro Hunter series with 6 / 2" AAE Vanes (tapered 1/4" high): Arrow is cut to a short 25", total arrow weight is 375 gr includes a 100 gr tip or broadhead. This is a short arrow but with the 6 vanes it has proven to be very stable and accurate at the longer ranges, 60 - 100 yards.

~Speed: With d loop - 320 fps

~ HiPPie Camo dipping: Prepared by Oregon HydroGraphics. Great company that pays attention to details!

Ray does an awesome job and has been the man behind the design and drive of our project, thank you.

Also, cannot say enough about this bow, it's a shooter and very accurate, with some luck I hope to harvest a mule deer next week in New Mexico.


----------



## 4brdgob (Aug 11, 2009)

your bow turned out great, i really like the colors very northin fall, when you make your shirts dont forget us southern boys ,theres alot of planted pines down here but most camo is made for up north (browns,grays) we need green, the best camo i found is long leaf for florida. i think yor hippie camo would take off down here.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Finally! Some good pics of the assembled bows! I apologize as my computer died on me & I have been offline line for a few weeks.

Here is a Strother Infinity, an Elite Z28 all HiPPie Camoed, & a Elite Z28 with HiPPie Camo riser & black limbs.

Special thanks goes out to Rick Maybee of Maybee Archery in Yakima, Wa. for putting together & tuning the 2 Z28's.

Special thanks goes out to Joe of ProLine Bowstrings who made both custom sets of strings & cables for the 2 Z28's.

Special thanks goes out to Mike of Oregon Hydrographics for dipping all 3 bows for us.

The 2 custom grips on the Z28's came from Rob of Rattler Grips.

If anyone is interested in getting there bow dipped in HiPPie Camo, you can contact your favorite dipper & they can get the film from Liquid Print, if your dipper does not already have it in stock.

Here is the Strother Infinity.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Strother Infinity


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Strother Infinity


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Elite Z28


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Elite Z28


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Elite Z28


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Elite Z28


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Elite Z28


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Elite Z28


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Elite Z28


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Elite Z28


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Elite Z28


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Elite Z28


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Elite Z28


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

The Strother Infinity & the all camo Z28 were dipped in a white base. The riser on the Z28 with black limbs was dipped in a tan base.:darkbeer:


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

bump


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

HiPPie to the top!!:darkbeer:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

mule deer skull in HiPPie CAMO!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

bump for the HiPsTeR:darkbeer:


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

Hey TAT, that's killer looking green, bud:shade:. Wait, I mean that green tone is killer looking, bud. You sure could have a lot of fun with names for your design. Good on ya for sticking it out there and going for it! 

Good luck and have a goodun,
G


----------



## Hippie Chris (Feb 17, 2010)

*Sweet*

Just Saying Hello haven't heard from George in a while. Maybe we need to get together soon on this Camo thing! I've got several different patterns using the tye dye scheme. I'm sure we can help each other some way. Just got the first proof from my textile company For Ol' Day camo it looks sweet can't wait to start making bags etc..


----------

